# Which Wood Hardener for this Live Edge Sequoia Table?



## TheRealMillhouse (Feb 25, 2020)

I bought this live edge sequoia table from some Etsy wood workers. We wanted the table top to look as natural as possible, so we asked for a matte/satin finish. We love how it looks, but it is very susceptible to scratches.

They told me they used a lacquer sealer and then a lacquer based satin. To improve durability, they recommended that we use either a pre catalyzed satin or matte finish lacquer, and use a conditioner and a food grade mineral oil twice a year to keep it looking nice.

I'm looking for second opinions.

1. What can I do to preserve the look (natural color and low shine) but increase the durability?

2. What products I should use for periodically to improve the longevity of the table?


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

Lacquer is probably your best bet for building a more durable finish. Especially since that's what they originally applied.

Mineral oil is great as long as your table is a giant cutting board. Mineral oil doesn't dry, so it will only sit on the surface and give dust something to stick to. Instead, look at a wax to help give you the rejuvenated look you want. There are plenty to choose from at sites like Woodcraft or Rockler. Do some research on best ways to apply to get the sheen your looking for. Best of luck.


----------



## hkmiller (Mar 6, 2018)

If they use nitrocellulose lacquer you can put multiple coats. If they used pre cat you're limited by three or four coats. I use conversion varnish on my tables, it has a higher solid content much harder.


----------



## TheRealMillhouse (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you for the suggestions. Here's round 2 of my research, taking into account the advice you've shared with me. Is this a sensible plan?

*Finish Type Comparison*

I've spent more hours than I'd like to admit trying to understand the differences between polyurethane, lacquer, and varnish.

Polyurethane vs lacquer has been very difficult for me to understand. It sounds like poly is somewhat glossier and ambers the look of the wood - I'm imagining bar tops with those thick plastic looking coats of epoxy over them.

Nitrocellulose, I read, is less durable than catalyzed lacquer but sometimes preferred due to price and pot life. I think the durability is more important for me.

Pre-catalyzed lacquer sounds like it's very durable, comes in a variety of sheens from matte to ultra-goss, and resist yellowing.

Conversion varnish sounds great for preserving the woods look and hardening it, but from what I read require more skill to work with. Being an ameuter, that's scaring me off a bit.

Soo.. I'm strongly considering pre-cat lacquer.

*Spray vs Brush*

Sounds like application of lacquer is usually done by spraying it on because it dries extremely fast, but there are also brush lacquers that dry a bit slower and, I've read, are a little more forgiving. Brushing will also be helpful in containing my mess! So I'm leaning towards brushing.

Specifically, I started looking at "Deft Wood Finish Satin Clear Oil-Based Brushing Lacquer" because I saw a video where a guy used it. It seemed easy to use and didn't make the wood look glossy, dark, or yellow. Here it is if you are interested:





*Application*

- I'll brush on two thick coats.
- Let it cure for a day.
- Rub out the roughness with a 300 grit sanding pad dipped in lightly soapy water
- Wipe the surface off with a damp rag
- Rub the surface lightly with 4/0 steel wool, again dipped in lightly soapy water

*Maintenance*

I'm looking at Briwax's Natural Creamed Beeswax as something to use semi-annually.

*Questions*

Am I on track?

hkmiller, you mentioned being limited to 3 or 4 coats. I'm guessing applying too many coats can lead to cracking. Is there any way to tell when I'm at the limit?

Do I need to worry about blushing with a brushing lacquer?

Thanks again!


----------



## TheRealMillhouse (Feb 25, 2020)

Just wanted to ping the community again to see if they agree with my plan


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I've never used that particular Deft product.
I have used their rattle cans. And like them alot
I use General Finishes for table tops. 
Dont be afraid to give it a try but practice on the bottom side first. Brushing takes some practice 
Good Luck


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Thats a pretty soft wood for a dining table. So whatever of those you put on there is going to only help a little bit. If you really want to keep it from scratching you may want to look at the epoxies


----------



## TheRealMillhouse (Feb 25, 2020)

> Thats a pretty soft wood for a dining table. So whatever of those you put on there is going to only help a little bit. If you really want to keep it from scratching you may want to look at the epoxies
> 
> - SMP


Any way I can use epoxy and maintain a matte look? That's the finish that was originally recommended, but I was afraid it would be to glossy


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Any way I can use epoxy and maintain a matte look? That s the finish that was originally recommended, but I was afraid it would be to glossy
> 
> - TheRealMillhouse


Epoxy will dry hi gloss then can be rubbed down in gloss. Natural edges can be a pita to rub down.

I am not aware of any brushable precat lacquer. I think all the brushing lacquers are nc. Could try adding a retardant like butyl cellosolve to make precat brushable. It is a spec'd blush preventer, but a table top should be sprayed due to size.


----------

